# Splatting or sick? Help?



## rapple26 (Feb 15, 2014)

So my little girl just recently started just laying about the tank. I'll come in and start talking to her and she'll just look at my all lazy like and curl back up. When we take her out for her nightly playtime, she seems perfectly fine. She runs around, a lot, and she eats and drinks find. Now I have changed from litter to a cloth bottom, could that be the issue? Her cage is roughly 75-80 degrees. Today I found her completely sprawled out on her hedgie bag (fleece bag she sleeps in). I'm terrified she's sick but she doesn't show any other signs of being sick besides just laying about. Does anyone else's hedgie do this?


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

I've read about this on the forums here and from what I can tell, it can depend. Some times hedgies splat because they are too hot, very comfortable, etc. I've noticed my hedgie has splatted a few times when the room his cage in is warmer than normal (we've had a few warm days a couple of weeks ago) or he's really comfortable. He's splatted on me a few times snuggling. Just make sure to keep an eye on him for any sign that it could be sickness just in case.

*Ive attached a pic of Rowdy splitting a few weeks ago. Rowdy eats/drinks & is active at night like normal and no signs of illness.  *


----------



## Spike12 (Oct 19, 2013)

Mine splats ALL the time when he is all snuggled up on me! LIke jimmyAnne said, It's either too hot or very comfortable !  You can keep an eye on him but if he's active other than that, i wouldnt worry! And its very cute to watch though


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Usually a sign they are comfy. Mine splats while laying on me and while in her cage from time time.


----------



## rapple26 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok thanks for all the advice! She seems to be acting completely normal when she's out of her cage. Her new fleece hedgie bag is something she is totally in love with so maybe she's just really comfy in it.


----------

